# Cmh aptitude test preparation



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what type of questions come in cmh entrance test? The syllabus is the same old uhs mcat syllabus right? And will it be as terrifying as the mcat was?or i can expect something better? Please help me...especially those who have appeared in their test before.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

I have appeared in the test before.  It is easy. For you, can ace it.


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks.. relieved!


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

No problem. You are a natural genius


----------



## mishchevous.az (Sep 28, 2014)

nasir_ said:


> I have appeared in the test before.  It is easy. For you, can ace it.


i have to give the test as well this year! could you plz help me nd tell how 'easy' was it exactly? nd where does it come from? i have done a levels so i cant go through all the fsc books in such a short timei have done the topics included in MCAT! is that enough? plz help if you can! thankyou


----------



## iqra6500 (Oct 10, 2014)

It is very easy test.


----------



## Rifz (Oct 19, 2014)

The syllabus is full Fsc books or just the MCAT topics?


----------



## zuhaa (Apr 13, 2014)

*Syllabus*

I went to their open house and asked about the syllabus. According to the person in charge of the orientation they do not have a fixed syllabus as such but to give an equal opportunity to all, 50% of the test is A levels based and 50% is Fsc based. Hope that helped.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

And what about FMH test???


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

read full fsc books.. it is a normal test.. last year 85 was highest marks in the test..


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Lekin FMH main tou only sixty MCQ's hotay hain????


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

KRRISH said:


> read full fsc books.. it is a normal test.. last year 85 was highest marks in the test..


85 were not the highest marks last year, if you are talking about cmh. It was higher than that.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

It was 85 .. I am 100% sure.. I confirmed it from Cmh too.. My friend also there


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

KRRISH said:


> It was 85 .. I am 100% sure.. I confirmed it from Cmh too.. My friend also there


You are mistaken. I also confirmed it from CMH. It was more than 85.


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

*MCQS*

what kind of phy's mcqs are expected? phy has always been my weak point! how many numerical type wold be there?are they too diff? seriously I'm very much tensed


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Brother I also confirmed it from cmh.. Cmh to 100 bhi the sakti hy


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- guys please tell about the type of questions asked in aptitude test of fmh and cmh???


----------



## umeriaz (Oct 27, 2014)

*SAT Seats*

Has anyone applied to Cmh on SAT?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

umeriaz said:


> Has anyone applied to Cmh on SAT?


How to apply at CMH on Sat 2 basis only?? As a Local Candidate.
The online application asks for both MCAT and Sat 2 marks.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

From where I can get the admission form of cmh in rawalpindi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

*Whats your aqqregate?

*Whoever is applying to cmh please tell your aggregate as well. Lets see wats the competition at cmh level. I hv an aggregate of 82.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

83.4246 and fromwhere I can get the prospectus of cmh in rawalpindi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have an aggregate of 84.25%
But this is with the Sat scores. My UHS aggregate is 81.05%.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

No idea how u can get prospectus from rawalpindi. U hv to contact cmh and ask. Their contact no. is given on their website.

- - - Updated - - -

Nd as far as i remember cmh test two qs came relating cholera. One was whether its a water borne desease etc. Nyone remembers qs that came last year??


----------



## umeriaz (Oct 27, 2014)

Sat 2 pey agar apply kartey hain tou we just have to write our marks in the online form right? Score tou abhi nai bhejna na?


----------



## Tehseen khan (Aug 25, 2014)

mishchevous.az said:


> i have to give the test as well this year! could you plz help me nd tell how 'easy' was it exactly? nd where does it come from? i have done a levels so i cant go through all the fsc books in such a short timei have done the topics included in MCAT! is that enough? plz help if you can! thankyou


Do all the numerical questions frm physics and in chemistry give a look to tables ... It will be easy dont worry

- - - Updated - - -



umeriaz said:


> Sat 2 pey agar apply kartey hain tou we just have to write our marks in the online form right? Score tou abhi nai bhejna na?


Yes just give the marks ...


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

umeriaz said:


> Sat 2 pey agar apply kartey hain tou we just have to write our marks in the online form right? Score tou abhi nai bhejna na?


What is your Sat aggregate?
And your Uhs aggregate?


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

do they ask numerical values in the aptitude tes???
for e.g boiling points, lattice energy values etc????


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

moonlight said:


> do they ask numerical values in the aptitude tes???
> for e.g boiling points, lattice energy values etc????


yes these types of question are much more important in aptitude test ..


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

aaaggghhhhh... how to memorise these now!!!


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

moonlight said:


> aaaggghhhhh... how to memorise these now!!!


read them daily or read it again and again may be it works .

- - - Updated - - -



aneyk said:


> And what about FMH test???


it will also same like cmh aptitude test ..


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

if anybody here knows the ratio of questions from each subject?


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

with an aggregate of 64. Should i even bother applying? :/


----------



## umeriaz (Oct 27, 2014)

Sat aggregate is 84.4. But I have given Chem Bio and Maths. Ispey koi masla tou nai hota na?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

umeriaz said:


> Sat aggregate is 84.4. But I have given Chem Bio and Maths. Ispey koi masla tou nai hota na?


No I don't think there will be a problem.
So what do you think your chances are and what do you think my chances are with an aggregate of 84.25%? I went to Cmh and they said InshAllah you'll get in easily but it is hard for me to believe :/.


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

what is their test pattern???


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

As far as i know. 25 questions each of bio, phy, chem and aptitude(english included). A total of 100 questions and time of 2 hours. Plus no negative marking.


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

Guys im very much confused







should I repeat or go for private? Got984/1050 in matric 902 in fsc and 698 in uhs







I've applied for cmh but now im kinda fedup ... because I already gave so many tests! What you guys say sincere advises please!


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

humda said:


> Guys im very much confused  should I repeat or go for private? Got984/1050 in matric 902 in fsc and 698 in uhs  I've applied for cmh but now im kinda fedup ... because I already gave so many tests! What you guys say sincere advises please!


just wait until the merit list u have good fsc marks thats the thing that private med colleges usually see.u will get in inshallah.have u applied to ymd college???


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

Ymd? You mean yusra no I dont want to getadmsn there according to my mind I just need to get in the better ones ..m. but uhs marks :/


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

humda said:


> Ymd? You mean yusra no I dont want to getadmsn there according to my mind I just need to get in the better ones ..m. but uhs marks :/


Repeating is pointless if private med schools is an option for one. A whole year will only frustrate you further. Better ones you say, well, have you gone for the usual suspects in FMH, CMH and Shalamar?


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

thanks guys! only what i can do now is to pray! and give the next last two tests!well i wish i could get in cmh / fmh or fumc ! shalamar i dont guess ill get there because my agg is too less  and im also now not preparing for the tests~


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Take it easy but don't give up just yet. What is your agg exactly, if I may ask?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

*Help!*

my fsc marks are971
my uhs agg% is 84.122 and I have applied for cmh . I just wanted to ask are there any chances I could get in?


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> my fsc marks are971
> my uhs agg% is 84.122 and I have applied for cmh . I just wanted to ask are there any chances I could get in?


You've got CMH all wrapped up for you.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

InshAllah but I visited cmh today they said I am a border line case 
:disappointed_relieved:


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> InshAllah but I visited cmh today they said I am a border line case
> :disappointed_relieved:


Everyone says that. Its like talking to an answering machine.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahahhahahaha but that did freak me out expected merit is 
82%?


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd speculate it being somewhere in the high 82's region. Anyone over 84 should get in quite comfortably.


----------



## Ashar250 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi guys ! My SAT aggregate is 85.638, I know hopefully InshAllah I stand a chance for admission but the problem is that I want to know what was the closing merit for CMH Lahore last year ? Please, any valid information would help.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

With all these people with high Sat 2 aggregates showing up I think people with aggregates 84% are gonna be borderline for the mbbs program at Cmh. One of my friends has 88% Sat aggregate and another has 86%.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

And last year Cmh merit closed at approximately 83%.


----------



## Ashar250 (Oct 15, 2014)

Whatever the case is, I just want to know last year's closing merit on local seats !

- - - Updated - - -

83% ? How do you know this, any valid source ?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

The merit list is on cmh's official site. U can download and see.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Not many people give SAT's but yes counting that factor in ups the final merit. Last year it closed at 83- period.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes on 93rd seat % was 83 but they told me 82 and I don't think it's gonna rise cuz even uhs merit went down.


----------



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

does anyone know where the test will be held and whats the reporting time?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Wahdat road and I am not sure about timing.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Punjab University examination hall. 7.30am


----------



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> Punjab University examination hall. 7.30am


okay so it wont be at cmh?


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

illbill said:


> okay so it wont be at cmh?


Na. It'll be held at that big bad Punjab University examination hall(s) on Wahdat Road.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

No it will be in university halls. It's mentioned on your admit card.


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

what is the test format??like how many mcqs from each subject


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

100 mcqs 25 each bio phy Chem and 25 English and aptitude


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Is it ok if I leave tomorrow's test blank? I'm applying on Sat 2 basis.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahahhahahaha why would you do that?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Because I'm applying on Sat 2 basis


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Well I don't exactly know what difference it makes on our %


----------



## Ashar250 (Oct 15, 2014)

@CosmoCrazy042 I also applied on SAT 2 basis plus I gave their test, but I'm more hopeful that InshAllah I will be accepted on SAT but the problem I still have in mind is...when you applied online using your ARN thingy, you just have to TYPE all the marks of SAT, O and A levels, right ? And they just make the merit lists and you submit the original documents at the interview ? Am I right or did I do something wrong ?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ashar250 said:


> @CosmoCrazy042 I also applied on SAT 2 basis plus I gave their test, but I'm more hopeful that InshAllah I will be accepted on SAT but the problem I still have in mind is...when you applied online using your ARN thingy, you just have to TYPE all the marks of SAT, O and A levels, right ? And they just make the merit lists and you submit the original documents at the interview ? Am I right or did I do something wrong ?


Yes you just type in the marks in the online application form and they'll ask for the documents later.
One of my friends was telling me that during the interview they'll ask you to log into the college board website to show them the Sat 2 marks.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

The merit of cmh mbbs has dropped to 83.1 how much more will it drop?


----------

